# Apple sues Psystar



## slugger (Jul 17, 2008)

*Apple sues Mac-clone maker Psystar*



> Apple has taken Mac-clone manufacturer Psystar to court in the US, alleging copyright infringement.
> 
> Psystar has been selling the Open Computer, a Mac clone, for approximately three months.
> 
> ...



*Source*

it was never a question of *if* but *when*


----------



## desiibond (Jul 17, 2008)

as expected. Psystart are not allowed to distribute os X


----------



## abhinandh (Jul 17, 2008)

this was expected long back but maybe apple did not find time


----------



## desiibond (Jul 17, 2008)

do analysis on how their OS will do if it is bundled by other vendor, get the result and sue them


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 17, 2008)

Let it build up first and then screw them up causing more damage.


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2008)

^^lol 
destructive minds


----------



## aryayush (Jul 17, 2008)

Apple is suing Psystar. Finally! They are going to _crush_ them. 


_flames removed!_ watch it! warned!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 17, 2008)

^^^ Steve Jobs, Is that you??


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 17, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Apple is suing Psystar. Finally! They are going to _crush_ them. The Psystar guys will be sorry they were ever born.
> 
> Hah hah! I take sick, grisly pleasure in seeing those who perpetrate the notion of running the pure and divine Mac OS X on crappy PCs that are no better than street urchins in front of Apple’s breathtaking and awe-inspiring Macs go down. Burn them at the stakes, Apple, and frame the ashes and hang them up in your headquarters.


 
^^ and this my friend is the definition of 'typical' Mac user.



desiibond said:


> ^^^ Steve Jobs, Is that you??


 
Steve Jobs is not a ***, he is just a businessman. So this is definitely not him.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 17, 2008)

Majja to ayega! It will also finally settle that debate that was going on in the fight club once and for all.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 17, 2008)

^^LOL. start something involving apple in here and it turns into a war


----------



## Voldy (Jul 17, 2008)

so early...that Shows how fast Apple is


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 17, 2008)

Everyone saw it coming. It was just a matter of when Apples Lazy legal Counsel would get off their rears. This is why I said you can't put mac OS X on a random computer with a Sticky note which says Apple and then Install Mac OSX and get away with it .


----------



## hellknight (Jul 17, 2008)

Actually.. Psystar was right.. Apple can't lock the customers to a single hardware company.. for eg.. (in Psystar Words).. what if you buy a Honda City and Honda tells that you can drive it on a particular highway and can only fill from a particular petrol pump. Driving on other highways is illegal as is filling from the other stations. 

This is the approach of Apple.. I really want that Psystar should win the case..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 17, 2008)

Back to the famous thinkdigit car analogies I see..


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 17, 2008)

An Apple Bites Back!!!

Just as expected, although I agree with some people that this should have been done sooner. Not matter how Psystar argues its case about an OS should be used in more computers, I still say that them doing it was just like a no-cd crack, or even worse, considering they branded it and actually sold it. In legal point of view, of course.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 17, 2008)

since hitboxx removed ofending language displaying blind faith and ignorance in aayush's post, I deleted my reply to it to keep things peaceful.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 17, 2008)

Offending language? It was an obvious and gross exaggeration meant to serve as humour. What about it offended you?



aryayush said:


> _flames removed!_ watch it! warned!


I don’t get it. Doing some colourful commentary lambasting a small American startup (which, in all likelihood, will cease to exist in a month or two from now) in an attempt to create some humour is worth being warned about? Who on this forum did my post offend and for what reason? If someone comes along and declares that Apple is run by a bunch of nincompoops, will you warn that person for it? I, for one, don’t expect you to. That’s what freedom of speech is all about. If my post was aimed at any member of this forum, then by all means, I should be warned (or miserabled or banned) for my behaviour. But I was talking about some company somewhere in America and didn’t use any slangs in my post—I have no idea what I did wrong. 

*Mod reply:* I will just follow it up here instead of getting into a new post. The post wasn't warned as an Apple or non-Apple comment but to the extreme hate shown in it, albeit un-intended, though you found it comical, I did not! No member reported or anything, just I didn't find it in the best interest of the forum. It appeared no different than one of praka's(no offence just an example) hate posts if you can understand.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 17, 2008)

So, how PC is crappy compared to Apple Mac? AFAIK, there ain't any difference between PC & Apple hardware. Of course you get what you pay for. So, a $500 laptop may be crap in terms of quality compared to $2500 MacBook pro BUT when you compare a $2500 laptop with an equivalent MBP; PC bites.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 17, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> So, how PC is crappy compared to Apple Mac? AFAIK, there ain't any difference between PC & Apple hardware. Of course you get what you pay for. So, a $500 laptop may be crap in terms of quality compared to $2500 MacBook pro BUT when you compare a $2500 laptop with an equivalent MBP; PC bites.


PC Does not have Apple Logo.
PC is not named Macintosh.
PC does not Run Apple OS X.
PC is not invented by Steve Jobs.

*Aren't those reason enough ?*


----------



## desiibond (Jul 17, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> PC is not invented by Steve Jobs.
> 
> *Aren't those reason enough ?*



stop there. Do you think mac was invented by Steve Jobs??? no. he is just a marketing guy. 

A true mac fanboy will always put Woz before Jobs because it was Woz's effort that put laid the foundation stone for Apple. If he wasn't there, Steve Jobs would've been selling video game consoles at Atari.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 17, 2008)

And if it wasn't for Steve Jobs, Woz would have still been fixing junk for HP.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 17, 2008)

From what I remember, Woz was on a roll at HP, doing high profile work. Atleast he would NOT have faced the heartbreak of leaving his own company coz his co-founder literally divided the employees into two groups fighting.

I also remember Steve Jobs stealing Woz's share.

Atari gave $5000 (to be shared by Jobs and Woz) for a circuit board that Woz designed and Jobs gave Woz $300 saying that Atari gave $600.

PS: Jobs is one of the worst Penny Pinchers the world has ever seen


----------



## x3060 (Jul 17, 2008)

simple tactics, make the other company grow to the level that its more profitable when you finally sue them.
business people's ......


----------



## aryayush (Jul 18, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> So, how PC is crappy compared to Apple Mac? AFAIK, there ain't any difference between PC & Apple hardware. Of course you get what you pay for. So, a $500 laptop may be crap in terms of quality compared to $2500 MacBook pro BUT when you compare a $2500 laptop with an equivalent MBP; PC bites.


It isn’t about that. It’s about the PCs having myriad configurations that no OS can support without resulting in the Windows-style crashin’, hangin’ and just plain suckin’. That’s what sucks about PCs—the dizzying variety. Sounds good on paper; sucks in practice. Plus, PCs are noisy, Macs are not.

My point was that Mac OS X performs best when coupled with Apple’s own hardware and I, therefore, do not encourage these hackint0sh users. Not only do they spoil the experience for themselves, they end up blaming Mac OS X. It’s not about the Apple logo and the shiny exterior—it’s about the hardware and software being specifically designed to work in tandem.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 18, 2008)

^ No one blames OS X if it doesnt work on their PCs. They just report it back to the community and the devs roll out patches or give out solutions.
One reason why I think Mac users are pissed off with Hackintosh users is cos they get to use OS X on hardware that is 5 times cheaper than Macs. 
Maybe thats the only reason.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 18, 2008)

> One reason why I think Mac users are pissed off with Hackintosh users is cos they get to use OS X on hardware that is 5 times cheaper than Macs.


Out of curiosity doesn't this come with any kind of performance penalties  ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 18, 2008)

aryayush said:


> It isn’t about that. It’s about the PCs having myriad configurations that no OS can support without resulting in the Windows-style crashin’, hangin’ and just plain suckin’. That’s what sucks about PCs—the dizzying variety. Sounds good on paper; sucks in practice. Plus, PCs are noisy, Macs are not.
> 
> My point was that Mac OS X performs best when coupled with Apple’s own hardware and I, therefore, do not encourage these hackint0sh users. Not only do they spoil the experience for themselves, they end up blaming Mac OS X. It’s not about the Apple logo and the shiny exterior—it’s about the hardware and software being specifically designed to work in tandem.


again, it shows your rather ignorant attitude to the third world. PC bilders use their brains for getting a system. And the rewards are obvious. Great looks. Insane performance. But if a n00b tries to build a PC, he would obviously goof up.

About the NO OS CAN SUPPORT part, you forget that there is a certain OS kernel by the name Linux and there is a certain type of OS called Distro. I don't experience any crashin, hangin or plain suckin. Infact, I get better performance than most other people on a similar rig. I know many who use a Distro on a rig better than or as good in configuration as a mac, and get much much much better performance.

And apples _own_ hardware ? They just borrow common designs and use them. A Mac is nothing but a PC in pretty exterior. And a STANDARD PC, since it comes with often generic parts.

Your so-called hackintosh is just more closely configured on the mac lines.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 18, 2008)

abhinandh said:


> this was expected long back but maybe apple did not find time





tarey_g said:


> Let it build up first and then screw them up causing more damage.





FilledVoid said:


> Everyone saw it coming. It was just a matter of when Apples Lazy legal Counsel would get off their rears. This is why I said you can't put mac OS X on a random computer with a Sticky note which says Apple and then Install Mac OSX and get away with it .



They were just waiting for them to commit more and more violations so that they can:
1. Have a strong case on many grounds
2. Put them away for a long time
3. Act as a deterrent for future wannabe Pystars

If they just sold their machines with OSX without putting any apple stickers, name, etc. it would have been a very different story. Guess they got carried away.


----------



## ray|raven (Jul 18, 2008)

/offtopic:



MetalheadGautham said:


> About the NO OS CAN SUPPORT part, you forget that there is a certain OS kernel by the name Linux and there is a *certain type of OS called Distro*.




Wtf ?

/ontopic:



hellknight said:


> Actually.. Psystar was right.. Apple can't lock the customers to a single hardware company.. for eg.. (in Psystar Words).. what if you buy a Honda City and Honda tells that you can drive it on a particular highway and can only fill from a particular petrol pump. Driving on other highways is illegal as is filling from the other stations.



^Thats like saying Apple restricted you from installing any other OS on a Mac, which obviously Apple did not.

You sure you got the analogy you wanted?


----------



## chandru.in (Jul 18, 2008)

Ah!  I guess they found a place to invest all the profits from the ridiculously costly iPhone's sales.    Good investment though!!


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 18, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> Ah!  I guess they found a place to invest all the profits from the ridiculously costly iPhone's sales.    Good investment though!!


OMG you are genius!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 18, 2008)

Y is Arya comparing a Mac with an assembled PC & not a OEM HP or Dell PC? Mac is OEM, OS & other software come preinstalled. Same goes with a Dell or HP & it's also rock solid. 

My workstation in Office is a HP machine. The day it came I reinstalled Vista on it with the OEM CD & now not only it is rock stable but also easy to use. Its all depends on how U configure the OS & hardware


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 18, 2008)

For Once I want apple To Loose. It would be in their favor as more and more people would be able to try OS X without having to swipe credit cards in Apple Store. At the end of the day OS X share would increase at least three times its current pace.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 18, 2008)

^^ but NO!!!
Then it will be in hands of lowlifes who don't deserve the uber pleasure of using a divine OS on their undeserving machines, which proficiently run various other available OS.


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^^ Steve Jobs, Is that you??





desiibond said:


> ^^LOL. start something involving apple in here and it turns into a war





hellknight said:


> Actually.. Psystar was right.. Apple can't lock the customers to a single hardware company.. for eg.. (in Psystar Words).. what if you buy a Honda City and Honda tells that you can drive it on a particular highway and can only fill from a particular petrol pump. Driving on other highways is illegal as is filling from the other stations.
> 
> This is the approach of Apple.. I really want that Psystar should win the case..





MetalheadGautham said:


> since hitboxx removed ofending language displaying blind faith and ignorance in aayush's post, I deleted my reply to it to keep things peaceful.


oh yeah, now some are technical evangelist. Lol recalcitrant delusional delirium duds


----------



## slugger (Jul 18, 2008)

> I want Psystar to win/ apple to lose



*We* all like the underdog to emerge triumphant 

Instead of shoving the lawbook at the face of a clear underdog, why doesn't Apple guide Psystar to ensure seamless comaptibility of its HW with OSX.

Then people who are not willing to pay for the price of HW charged by Apple but would like to experiance the OS for its *"advantages"* can do so.

People *buy licensed copy of OSX = more revenue for Apple*

Its not as if Apple has never endorsed 3P HW running a Mac OS

At least by issuing official endoresment you will be able to bring some more people into your fold who are currently running Hackintoshes and are doing quite well coming up with solutions for the unexpected clitches they encounter


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 18, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ but NO!!!
> Then it will be in hands of lowlifes who don't deserve the uber pleasure of using a divine OS on their undeserving machines, which proficiently run various other available OS.



 If this was a joke or sarcasm, then you should have mentioned, if not then I suggest that you edit your reply to a more grown up language!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 18, 2008)

> Instead of shoving the lawbook at the face of a clear underdog, why doesn't Apple guide Psystar to ensure seamless comaptibility of its HW with OSX.
> 
> Then people who are not willing to pay for the price of HW charged by Apple but would like to experiance the OS for its "advantages" can do so.



Because that would put a serious dent in their revenue? Further if you allow one then another dozen should be starting up their companies soon as well. Further I'm willing to bet that even if OSX came at Rs 100 people would still download it off the net .


----------



## Pathik (Jul 18, 2008)

^Nah not me. The original option would work out to be much cheaper


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 18, 2008)

> ^Nah not me. The original option would work out to be much cheaper


 Awwww did you think I was talking about you . Still I'm pretty sure no matter how cheap the OS comes it will still be pirated.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 18, 2008)

lol Its the OS X that sells Apple computer.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes, it is, which is why it would be financial suicide for the company to sanction the efforts of companies like Psystar.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 18, 2008)

> lol Its the OS X that sells Apple computer.





> Because that would put a serious dent in their revenue?


Which is what I said. 
The rest about the downloading part was in relation to Hackintoshes. Even if Psystar got approved hardware from Apple, Ill guarantee that someone will come with a Hackintosh which will run on other computers.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 19, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Y is Arya comparing a Mac with an assembled PC & not a OEM HP or Dell PC? Mac is OEM, OS & other software come preinstalled. Same goes with a Dell or HP & it's also rock solid.
> 
> My workstation in Office is a HP machine. The day it came I reinstalled Vista on it with the OEM CD & now not only it is rock stable but also easy to use. Its all depends on how U configure the OS & hardware


actually, comparing any OEM PC, even a mac, with a custom PC built by a guy who knows what he is doing would be suicide.*
nLite Windows or Custom Distro anyone ? *


----------

